# Why do kitties sit anywhere EXCEPT where you want or expect them to?



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

We have bamboo floors in half the house, so i got some faux fur pads/mats so they might be more comfortable instead of sitting on the hard and probably cold floor. Squeek will actually step AROUND or jump over the pad and avoid touching it altogether! Scary pad! 

they also slip and slide on that floor when they run and play, but I digress...

I also have embroidered silk duvet cover on the bed that I got in India. the embroidery is easily pulled out, and when we first got them and Lickorish's claws were so incredibly long and curled under she got snagged on any fabric or carpet she came close to (she also got it caught in a door hinge, had to wait for her to trust me so I could trim them), so I spread out a fleece throw over the duvet. They'll push the throw aside from the edge or find some little spot I missed to curl up in. When I fold the duvet down at night when its too warm to use it, they sleep on it at the foot of the bed, won't come up to the blanket area where I am. They love to lay on that silk.

they're just strange mysterious creatures. Wonder whats going on in those little kitty cat heads of theirs! :?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

some cats prefer slippery hard surfaces, banjo's favorite nap spots are the bathroom floor, the kitchen floor, and the kitchen chairs. I like to pick him up and put him on a blanket next to me, where he will knead it and purr for a bit, but then runs off and lays down on the floor. i bet they wonder why humans do some of the things we do as well


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Cats are strange creatures indeed. My two just sit in the middle of nowhere sometimes where I would think it's uncomfortable like the hardwood flooring instead of the carpeting. Miu especially likes to lie down in the middle of nowhere for no reason. It's funny and odd at the same time. 

Sometimes I wish either of them would sit in my lap, but if I try to put Miu in my lap, she just scampers off wildly to chase imaginary butterflies or something. She's weird.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine do this as well. I have tons of beds and pillows and soft blankets everywhere for the cats and I'll walk by and find MowMOw laying on the floor.

I always scoop him up and tell him that he's a BED kitty...not a floor kitty and deposit him on a blanket/bed.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

If I want them to sit somewhere. All I do is tell them they can't have it, they then sit on it.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

To get Samantha to lie on a pillow all I'd have to do was stuff it inside a plastic gro0cery bag, she also like lying on newspaper.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

...because they can :kittyturn

I buy things that I am sure will be a absolute hit with the kids and they just ignore them, but if a piece of paper hits the floor it becomes an immediate bed. Silly kitties.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Smokey loved to lay on empty pizza boxes. I think he must have communicated to Momo from the Rainbow Bridge, because now she will lay on empty pizza boxes...though she tried to lay down on a Little Caesar's pizza box that had a freshly made pizza inside. I certainly didn't want to be scraping melted mozzarella off the top of the box. Silly girl.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Leazie said:


> I buy things that I am sure will be a absolute hit with the kids and they just ignore them, but if a piece of paper hits the floor it becomes an immediate bed. Silly kitties.


Zenobi used to love lying on paper. I put a tabloid sized piece of an adverising flyer under a side table for her. She didn't want it there and manipulated it into the center of the room.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

The ragdoll flop. Likely to happen anywhere, but mostly commonly occurs on anything as white as he is. Including (but not limited to):

white bath rugs
white piece of paper
random white bed sheet
white towel
white napkin
the head of a white push pin
and anything else if nothing white can be found


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

This morning Squeek sat on a reusable grocery bag while waiting for her breakfast! Still ignoring the nice furry mat!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milkys loves sitting on all parts of our cold, wooden floor. We always have to pick him up and put him on towels we've laid out around the apt. He never lies on the towels himself though...

This is a bit off topic, but he thoroughly enjoys diving behind the tv set into a bunch of tangled cables which ticks us off!!! 



BotanyBlack said:


> If I want them to sit somewhere. All I do is tell them they can't have it, they then sit on it.


 I need to start using this advice. Do you think it will have a negative effect on him though?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Milky's Mammy said:


> I need to start using this advice. Do you think it will have a negative effect on him though?


I think he will be just fine, you on the other hand people may look at strangely for talking to the cat about where he can and cannot sit


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> people may look at strangely for talking to the cat about where he can and cannot sit


I guess I'll just have to do that when nobody else is around!! :cool


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I laughed so hard one day- one of my cats looooved paper and besides playing with it, she loved to sit on it. We'd usually see her sitting on newspaper or copy paper, but one day, she was sitting on the kitchen floor and she got up and we saw that she'd been sitting on a post-it. HAHAHA. It was like she didn't care that it was so much tinier than her body. She just wanted to sit on it.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Ginfis loves to sit or sleep on our cold floor, or in the sink or int the bathtub!
I tought that it is a little bit strange but after reading this post I see that I have completelly normal kitty


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yeah- my cat likes to sit in the sink sometimes, too. And my dad has a piece of electronic equipment in the basement (I'm not sure what it is) that's on all the time so it's always warm, and we find her sitting on it a lot in the winter.


----------



## Squeakist (Nov 3, 2011)

we bought Mouse a cat bed... does she use it? Nope, not on your nelly. she'll lie on our bed or even on Jake, the dogs bed but hasn't even looked at her own bed. Jake has tested out her bed and thought it was fine!


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

Krista2882 said:


> I laughed so hard one day- one of my cats looooved paper and besides playing with it, she loved to sit on it. We'd usually see her sitting on newspaper or copy paper, but one day, she was sitting on the kitchen floor and she got up and we saw that she'd been sitting on a post-it. HAHAHA. It was like she didn't care that it was so much tinier than her body. She just wanted to sit on it.


Haha! Omg that is too funny. My mom has a HUGE Norwegian Forest cat, he has a very large body type and is a bit overweight, and his massive amount of fur makes him look twice as big.. well he loves to sit inside anything remotely box-like. One day someone left a tiny plastic tupperware container on the floor, like the size of a sandwich. He stuck his two front paws in it with the rest of his chubby fluffy body oozing over and all around it. He was so content and happy, living in total denial of the fact that he didn't fit in the box.


----------

